# Windows or Apple?



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm looking for advice. Our computer is limping along and threatening to die at any given moment so we're looking at replacements. Since getting an iphone I'm inclined to try an apple mac or macbook next time around even though they're more expensive than the windows based equivalents. It would be to replace a desktop but I gather the macbook standard or pro will be as good as our 8 year old desktop if not way better. 

So what I want to know is, are macs worth the extra money? And if they are, would a basic one be fine for a little bit of business (mostly printing labels, spreadsheets and word docs), surfing and a few games or is it worth paying a little more and getting a pro?

thanks

Cathie x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I converted from windows to mac two years ago and wouldn't go back. I ordered online and got a discount because I am a student but sometimes I think there are different offers on depending on whether you go into a store or buy on line so I would check both out first. I bought on line and got a discounted apple care (warranty that was offered at the time). I needed something repaired and it was included in the warranty otherwise it would have cost me a princely £188.

I think macbook would be fine for a small business. Have you checked out gadget show reviews or which reviews?

F x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Cathie,

I'm not so good on all the techie stuff, but I can say that Apple Mac is soooo much better than Windows, it's so much more reliable, and secure,  and easier to use, I would not go back to a pc, Macs are much superior, and your software updates are easy and free 

If you go to an Apple store and talk to an assistant, they are great at giving advice and you don't have to buy from them 

Happy shopping 

Wendy K


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We're Mac users. There was a discussion about this very topic a while ago and I asked my DH who's been using Macs for years, to offer some advice he said:



❁BG2007❁ said:


> A few words from my husband  ....
> 
> It depends...
> 
> ...


Hope that helps a little

B xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I love my mac and I also wouldnt go back - I have a standard macbook (not a fancy one) and it does more than I could ever need. You just would need but a copy of Office so you will have word/excel etc and are then totally compatible with the outside (pc) world!

If you have an apple store near you then the genius bars are fab, any probs book an appointment (like going to the GP) and they will take a look at the prob/see if they can fix it for you, very helpful.

Only downside which I have literally found out last week is that if you want to do any courses with the open university then you wouldnt be able to unless you changed your operation system to windows (which I dont) as the courses are not written for the Mac operating system  

R
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice. We have looked at them long and hard on line and we both went into Dixons to have a play and we've decided on the iMac with the smaller screen (still 21.5inches!) as we probably don't need to lug everything around with us if we go away as most can be accessed on our phones now anyway. Dh has one reserved at work overnight (working at an airport is finally having some advantages as it will save us a huge amount) so we may get it home tomorrow


----------



## koshie (Feb 12, 2009)

MAC!!!! I have been pro Mac for at least 5 years and it is sooo much better than Windows. Fast, reliable, incredibly easy to use, intuitive and great fun. Moreover, Mac laptops are sexy as well


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We got our iMac last week and apart from a little glitch with the outgoing mail in apple mail it's fab. I love it so much. Which is good as I have all week to play on it now our holiday to Prague is looking very unlikely tomorrow. Thanks for all your advice, it really helped us to take the plunge - and has also helped my sil decide this is what she wants now too!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Cath - well done for choosing wisely and going with a Mac    we use all iMac's at work (bar one Macbook Pro) and they are brilliant and we use them to run quite hefty design & drawing applications.

They are very straightforward to use and navigate (even if you're not the most technically advanced person) - even people that have come to work for us, from working on a PC, say they would never go back.

Enjoy playing with your shiny new Mac (poo about the holiday though  )

Liz
x


----------

